# Synergistic Reading



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I picked up _The Splendid Table_ by Lynne Rossetto Kasper from the library this week. It's a book about cooking in the Emilia-Romagna region.

So far it's been a good cookbook with lots of local flair and history. But the great thing was having just read National Geographic's article on the Po river, the defining geographical characteristic of the region and Italy's longest river. I had just been introduced to the modern culture, its concerns, problems and successes. And the good pictures too. And now I get to read about their food and food history. A great way to amplify the reading experience.

I happen to have all of the past years National Geographic issues on CD so I can start repeating this experience with other ethnic and regional cookbooks. If you can, I recommend this sort of dual reading. It's very insightful.

Phil


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

_The Splendid Table_ is a wonderful read indeed!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There's nothing like a bit of history with your food. If you can't travel the world you can at least do it in your armchair and kitchen.


----------

